# Cutting a mortise in an irregularly shaped piece of wood



## Mike998 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello,

Am completely fresh to this. I make furniture from cleft oak using nothing but hand tools (except a drill perhaps). 

I am fed up of trying to cut an accurate mortise in completely irregular shaped lengths of oak. It takes an eternity and the end result is often sloppy.

I wouldn't want to spend more than a few hundred pounds but am wondering what tool I could use to cut a 4 or 5 inch deep mortise in cumbersome, long and bent lengths of oak.

I'd much appreciate any advice.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Mike. Welcome to the RouterForums. For becoming a member of our community, I thank you.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

You might consider a plunge router 1500-2000 watt and one of these deep pocket mortising bits.
Wealden Tool Company Limited Deep Pocket

Then you'll want to search this sight for a mortising jig that will handle the job you're doing.
I would also suggest you drill out the bulk of the mortise with a forstner bit before cleaning it up with the router.

Post a picture of these cumbersome bits of oak that you work with and it will make it easier for people to come up with solutions to your problems.


----------



## Mike998 (Apr 22, 2010)

Many thanks for an informative reply. I'll post some pictures as you suggest


----------

